# Cavs to retire Ilgauskas' jersey



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Cleveland Cavaliers are planning to honor Zydrunas Ilgauskas by retiring the player’s jersey. This came to light on Kyrie Irving’s, Cavs number one pick in the 2011 NBA Draft, trip in China, when the guard admitted that he wanted to choose number 11, but was told that the number was going to be retired.
> 
> Ilgauskas will become the seventh Cavalier to be honored by having his jersey hung in the rafters of the Quicken Loans Arena and will join Bingo Smith, Larry Nance, Mark Price, Austin Carr, Nate Thurmond and Brad Daugherty.
> 
> The Lithuanian center played for the Cavs from 1997 until 2010, when he decided to join the Miami Heat. Big Z is the Cavaliers all-time leader in games played (771), rebounds (5904) and blocked shots (1269).


http://www.lithuaniabasketball.com/news-687-cavs-to-retire-ilgauskas-jersey.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Definitely well-deserved.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to hear. He's earned it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah "Z"!!!


----------

